# Curious about something ...



## jaybee (Mar 5, 2005)

Just curious what you all may think of this ... Has anyone tried B(E)? It's part beer but part a little bit extra. It's been zinged up with caffeine, guarana and ginseng. The bartender who served it poured it over ice and I thought he was nuts but actually it worked. What do you all think?


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

I tried it when the Bud guy came in a few weeks ago, and I like it. The bar manager told me I could have all I wanted because it is cheaper than Red Bull, LOL. Just what I need when I am working a buzz with a BUZZ :bounce:


----------



## kathyd (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't tried it, but I've heard about it and the reviews have not been favorable. Of course, each to his own


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

I've tried it, and I didn't like it. I'm not a fan of those energy drinks, and that is way to sweet for a beer like beverage.


----------

